
Axel Rauschmayer made a list of small bugs in Apple’s products - mariuz
https://gist.github.com/rauschma/db82384aa8184c172ff476ee058bf2f5
======
stefan_
These are not bugs, these are the things people come up with when they are
incapable of seeing the full and complex picture and the tradeoffs made and
required.

You could probably write a book worth of complexity about "why not escape
illegal characters under the hood" alone.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Most of them are bugs.

And you have to admit that it's not very satisfactory for an OS to have issues
with filenames that include not-so-unusual characters like colons.

This is 2020, not 1975.

OK, something something backward compatibility. But even so.

And there are more bugs - for example the image view in Finder ignores the
window frame. Instead of making all the previews fit in the window frame ready
for vertical scrolling, it dumps them off to the right where no one can see
them without horizontal scrolling.

The drag-and-drop autoscrolling in Finder is annoyingly random if you want to
drop something into a folder that isn't currently visible.

Dragging the left divider of a file preview in Finder doesn't resize the
preview - it just moves it to the left or right. There are very few use cases
where this is the most useful behaviour.

There's no obvious "expand width to make filenames fit" option for the
dividers in Finder. (You can double click on the divider. But if there's a
setting to make the width auto-size by default, it's well hidden.)

Exporting photos from Photo won't let you save a photo with a custom name. You
can pick a folder, which is nice, but no "Grandkids Christmas 2019.jpg"

Time Machine often doesn't work.

And so on. These are all avoidable irritations. They wouldn't take long to
fix, and they all add up to create the impression that Apple doesn't really
care about core software quality or UX.

~~~
Hamuko
> _And you have to admit that it 's not very satisfactory for an OS to have
> issues with filenames that include not-so-unusual characters like colons._

It's not satisfactory to go plug in my phone charger next to my bed and see
that all of the four wall outlets are taken. However, it is not a bug in the
apartment that there's only four outlets. It's a conscious design decision.

~~~
CawCawCaw
Now this feeble attempt at justification is just clutching at straws.

------
theduality
I think a lot of these can be better characterised as "poor design or
implementation decisions". For example, I would say "The settings of an app
are separate from the app" or "Intrusive warning dialog when you are offline"
are just bad design, rather than bugs.

~~~
Hamuko
Most of these could be classified as "gripes".

------
mrosett
This is pretty weak. Just a list of feature requests. I’d be interested in an
actual list of bugs since there are surprisingly many.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
There's a list of comments all saying the same thing, and I don't accept that
these are not bugs.

From the user/UX POV, they absolutely are. They may not trash your file system
or set your Mac on fire. But _the UX is the public face of the product_. If it
has issues and causes unnecessary friction, that reflects badly elsewhere.

~~~
Hamuko
"I disagree with how it works" ≠ "It's a bug"

------
georgespencer
Most of these are just feature requests. “You can’t share iCloud folders via
the web.” is not a bug.

------
013a
Almost all of these really stretch the definition of a "bug". Functionality
that is intentional, but displeasing to you, is not a bug. Missing features
are not a bug.

------
arthur5005
I have a way better list of Apple gripes in my head. I should write them down
and get a whole bunch of hacker news traffic.

Heck, I have a small list of real bugs I wish they’d deal with too.

------
speg
How about performance in Reminders since iOS 13?

I have no idea why or how, but adding an item to a list introduces a painfully
noticeable delay/lag.

Like, what is even happening? As a software dev maybe understanding might
alleviate some of my grief. It's just a list.. adding a new item to the list.
Drawing it on the screen! How can you screw up the simple ToDo app?

Happens consistently on my iPhone 6S Plus, and my wife's iPhone 8 Plus.
Existing lists and brand new ones too.

------
tptacek
macOS not having an alarm clock is a "strategy tax" to get people to buy
iPhones as alarm clocks? Am I meant to take that seriously?

~~~
mrosett
That made me chuckle when I saw it

------
Hamuko
Hey, I found someone worse at classifying bugs than our QA department.

~~~
classified
Agreed, I would call that title total clickbait.

------
beardedman
> Syncing is much slower than, e.g., Dropbox.

> You can’t access deleted files or older versions of files

> Macs have no alarm clock and timer

Was he drinking when he was making these?

